# Is this too difficult for piano beginners with music backgrounds?



## SoloYH (8 mo ago)

Piano Pieces for Beginners with Musical Background


Download and print in PDF or MIDI free sheet music for Piano Pieces for Beginners with Musical Background arranged by sololudvik for Piano (Solo)




musescore.com





Let me know.


----------



## SoloYH (8 mo ago)

Maybe I should leave education to educators.... my "I'm not like other beginners" mom wanted to play the piano... I'll send her a copy of Mikrocosmos.


----------

